# The Bigger The Better..?



## ImWideAwake (Jul 24, 2006)

I heard this a time ago and I have been thinking about it for a while again, but here it is: do bigger women and men also have 'better' sex?


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 24, 2006)

ImWideAwake said:


> I heard this a time ago and I have been thinking about it for a while again, but here it is: do bigger women and men also have 'better' sex?


I wouldn't know, being pretty slim myself, but I do know that as much as I love big women, sex can sometimes be a challenge, depending on body type and flexibility. I can only imagine that both partners being large would add to the challenge. Of course, I'm only speaking of sex in a literal, physical sense. Let's not forget that sex isn't neccessarily limited to the genitals, and that the brain is the most important sex organ after all.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll need to conduct more research to give an acceptable answer (and am looking for subjects), but if you think about it, it makes sense, no?


----------



## ImWideAwake (Jul 24, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> I wouldn't know, being pretty slim myself, but I do know that as much as I love big women, sex can sometimes be a challenge, depending on body type and flexibility. I can only imagine that both partners being large would add to the challenge. Of course, I'm only speaking of sex in a literal, physical sense. Let's not forget that sex isn't neccessarily limited to the genitals, and that *the brain is the most important sex organ *after all.



From that point of view, it would make even more sense. When people are bigger, they usually tend to have a luscious character(unless the weight is genetically). Like craving for food, then possibly also for other things.


----------



## Coop (Jul 24, 2006)

Take this scenario.

1 BBW who is a FFA + 1 BHM who is a FA = TEH HOT SEXXORZ!1!1oneoneone

If it's like that then yeah there will most likely be better sex.


----------



## hvetic (Jul 24, 2006)

well i can tell you from expeirience that fat girls are better lays. Their soft curves just make for a much better expeirience. Plus just cuddling with them and feeling them is pretty awesome.


----------



## Coop (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah I'm a cuddler. I love snuggling up to soft fluffy hair and skin. I'm quite the affectionate one.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 24, 2006)

My personal experience is that sex with a thin man is the most enjoyable for me. When I dated a fat man, I felt like our tummies were in constant battle with eachother. They provided somewhat of a barrier from us getting our naughty bits together. That being said, I have no doubt that there are fat couples out there who have outta-this-world sex. It's all a matter of desire and willingness to experiment to figure out what works best. I didn't have either of those things with my fat partner because I was getting to the point where I couldn't stand him as a person...  Sex with my thin boyfriend is _amazing_. We fit together easily. His long arms reach all kinds of good places and for the first time in my life, I am comfortable being on top. I am just comfortable, period. It really makes all the difference in the world being with someone who really loves my body versus being with someone who tolerates it. Being in love on top of this is the icing on the cake.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it depends on the people. I'm fat and I'm very flexible, very energetic, I've had sex with thin guys and fat guys. One fat guy was very energetic, we had great sex. I had sex with another fat guy who wasn't as "lively" for lack of a better word and sex with him was less than great. IMHO, sex with thinner guys isn't as much fun. I need to be with someone who I don't feel I'm going to hurt, plus, fat guys are just so hot!


----------



## shy guy (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I think it depends alot on how good you and your partner is in the ''sack'' I've ben with both skinny grils and big girls and to tell the truth I have had ''bedroom problems'' with both so I think it's not the ''size'' of your partner that makes great sex but other things like how [email protected]#$ing horny you are and LOVE!!!:smitten::kiss2::wubu:...later(P.s.I have had more ''BedRoom Problems'' with skinny grils just so you know)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 24, 2006)

The bigger the better? That's pretty much only true for breast size. 

Yes, yes, I am evil. But in a good way.


----------



## runawayf1ve (Jul 24, 2006)

Well that's all relative, really... i think...  *ahem* I think that people only have better sex if they believe theyre capable of having better sex. That I know from experience. There is no steriotype to follow, sorry to say, or else many guys (and gals) would try for the biggest they can handle, well when it came to that sort of thing.


----------



## ImWideAwake (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd like to know if bigger people are, ahem, hornier than others?


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 25, 2006)

Ive been told six inches is about average...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2006)

ImWideAwake said:


> I heard this a time ago and I have been thinking about it for a while again, but here it is: do bigger women and men also have 'better' sex?



maybe. but definitely more difficult if it's two big partners.


----------



## runawayf1ve (Jul 25, 2006)

I have no clue if it's average for a guy in his early 20's to be thinkin of sex with almost every woman, (bbw or otherwise), but that's par for the course for me...


----------



## SpanishCastleMagic (Dec 1, 2017)

Hell yeah they have the best sex IMHO


----------



## Tracii (Dec 1, 2017)

This sounds like a bunch of high school guys talking in the lunch room LOLOL


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jan 26, 2018)

Speaking from my experience in a controlled study with my wife....when we were both much thinner....sex was very good....but many years later when she not only was much heavier 5' 3" 190 lbs. pear shaped with big lower belly and huge breasts and I was intentionally gaining and grew a big gut 6' 2" muscle chub with close to a 50" gut bloated at the time.....we had the best sex of our lives. It was a bit more difficult in some positions (especially missionary) but with maneuvering and manually adjusting our bigger bellies that tended to get in the way and provide somewhat of a bumper if you will.....that kind of made it even more arousing for me. For my wife it seemed that many positions my belly seemed to rub her Private spot while thrusting and making love where she became way more orgasmic.....and would have multiples in every session.

Myself being very into weight gain and my wife (not sure the verdict yet) but she seemed to love my bigger gut and she began to initiate sex all the time which she rarely ever did in the past.

So...check 1 up for the fatter the bellies the better the sex in our case.


----------



## extra_m13 (Feb 23, 2018)

ill put my grain of sand in this topic. i think that as with most things it a relative thing. if you start with a thin couple, in our world it would be fantastic to see her gain, get bigger and i'm almost sure that it will be much better but there is certain point, in the extra large category where there will be some cons in terms of stamina and positioning for sure, so, long story short, in general terms i would agree that bigger is better, except when you already have huge


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 2, 2018)

Depends on the partner, hands down...I've been with teeny-tiny, like 112 pounds, and I have been with over 300 pounds, both explosive and delightful in their different ways. There is delight in being able to roll around with a small partner, flipping this way and that way or upside down with ease, or picking her up and putting her on the kitchen counter. 

There is delight, too, in looking down and seeing a partner with an absolutely enormous, pillow-like belly surrounded by beautiful, deep folds and rolls that jiggle jiggle as you thrust, and she is so big you can't reach to kiss her. 

I can't speak for my partners...

I don't know if this helps, but it was sure fun to write!


----------

